# Guppies



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah I just got a new camera!!!!! Out of 120 pics these were the only ones worth keeping. Darn Guppies never sit still. Any fish picture taking advice would be hugely appretiated.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

More......


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Taking pictures of guppies is a really hard thing to do. That's why I just take a far away shot to capture all of them, since taking pics of them individually is pretty difficult. Sweet pics btw, they look a little like mine =P


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

Your guppies are beautiful! I've never really considered keeping guppies, but those are really nice looking fish.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice thing about them too, is that you can keep all males w/ no problems. So you can have the beauty with out the babies.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I assume those are all males then?
Those a super pretty pictures!
I have a lot of trouble taking pictures of fish, that is why I have no avatar.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Yea dude i wish my females were males, then i wouldnt have to put up with more and more babies =(


----------

